# What we like about living in Spain



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

As mentioned on other posts, there is a lot of negativity about living in Spain, as though all the ex pats here just can't wait to return home to good ole Blighty. And as we all know, the media loves bad news. So why not a thread telling folk what we like about living in Spain. Nothing negative here at all just the good stuff....

For me it is considerably cheaper here than where I lived in the UK, the weather is obviously a big factor, especially now the snow is hitting Britain relentlessly. I love the mountains and the wonderful sea view which, when the sky is blue as it often is, never bores me, it is always beautiful. Spending so much time outdoors. Watching eagles and other birds I still haven't identified, but I love the sound of the bea eaters. The lack of traffic on the roads. The politeness of the kids here and some of the adults too, particulalry when they cooo over our baby boy. The smeel of the wood burning fire (yes I know we have those in England but I didn't have one and now I do). The light here is amazing. And it doesn't get dark until gone 6 hoorah!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

good idea!! Well for me its the weather, the space, the sense of freedom, the views, the palm trees, crickets and chicaras, the little villages and streets. I love the hours too, especially in the summer walking through safe and friendly streets at 10pm. Also I dont get that depressed and downtrodden feeling. I guess its cheaper here than the UK, the exchange rate is kinda heading in the right direction. This is without doubt the place I want to be

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's a well known fact that thinking about pleasant things makes you happy, and dwelling on the bad stuff gets you down. So well done Thrax!

I love all the things you and Jo have mentioned above. But above all I love the people I am living amongst (our house is in a small agricultural town, with very few expats/immigrants). The level of mutual support is heartwarming, it brings new life to the term "care in the community". Times are hard, but people share what little they have. Everybody knows everyone else's business and watches out for their neighbours. It's what I imagine an English village must have been like 100 years ago, but without the Lord of the Manor ruling over it.

We must look like incredibly wealthy foreigners to them (in fact we live on a pittance because we retired ten years early), but without exception we have been treated with friendly courtesy and nobody has ever tried to rip us off. I can't even tip my hairdresser, for heavens' sake! We have been given free-range eggs, sacks of oranges, rabbits, even venison ... 

It would be nice to give something back, but the best we can do is make sure we use the local shops rather than hypermarkets and chain-stores (not exactly a great sacrifice) and hire local tradesmen for odd jobs rather than British ex-pat cowboys from the coast.

Oh, and every morning I wake up to this view ...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The local Chief of Police gave us a telling off today, we had not yet called at his house for some free range eggs that he is giving away.

Now that says it all, but for the rest have a look at the photos I have posted at the below link,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> The local Chief of Police gave us a telling off today, we had not yet called at his house for some free range eggs that he is giving away.
> 
> Now that says it all, but for the rest have a look at the photos I have posted at the below link,
> 
> Hepa


I love the one of the cow looking over the stone wall - but it looks more like Devon than Las Canarias!
http://hierro.fotopic.net/c1332842.html


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I like loads of things...
the countryside which is so varied, and so beautiful, and so near no matter where you are. The fact that the country is moving, is dynamic and in many areas is investing in its towns and cities (Ok, that might be on hold right now, but until very recently...) The weather even though we get extreme weather here I think it's almost always better than weather in the UK Tthe light. The children, who are still for the most part precious, loved and cared for by their families. The aperitivos and lunches that go on until late in the evening.
And the people who in general are hospitable and kind.

That's not to say that Spain doesn't have its faults, but that's another topic


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Now that says it all, but for the rest have a look at the photos I have posted at the below link,
> 
> Hepa


It does look beautiful Hepa


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Alca and Hepa / wonderful pics! 

Ok, here go:

the weather in Andalucia is something I, (as a Swede), think about and am very grateful for every day, all year

lower prices on most food and drinks, but more important, better quality, especially from small shops or straight from campesinos. Good fruits and vegetables, olive oil, maybe good wine, sunshine too, keep me from having a cold every 3 months like I used to have in the "old country"

I have lots of fun with some Spanish people. It is amazing how you can know someone in a bar for ten years, not knowing much more than his name. In the "old country" conversation invariably came to questions like, what do you work with? how much you gain? where do you live? how much is the rent? etc etc. Here I speak with this "José" or that "Miguel" about all and nothing without going into private matters and have a good time. Many Spanish people I know also have a great sense of humour and self-irony (?), the ever present "manana" is ofc a part of it, but if you are not currently waiting for the plummer, it can be quite charming.

I like the small friendly gestures from some people, when you get to know them a little. A pat on the shoulder, a honk with the horn in traffic, some quick words when you meet in the street etc. In my old country it could take some 20 years of friendship and at least half a bottle of vodka before anyone would say: hey, you are a quite nice fellow, (burp). Jokes aside, but the friendly people here makes life more enjoyable and it makes you act the same way.

The tapas/aperetivo culture is just great. Who said there was not a thing like a free lunch?

I love a lot of music here too. Flamenco and gitano music and general latin music. There are many opportunities to hear and see it live too, not "tourist" flamenco, but genuine music and dancing, often by young people looking like bums, not the colourful women dresses etc. Urban culture like kids drumming together for fun, making a lot of noise, is fun too. Sometimes I drive in Malaga listening for drums, stopping when I hear some and enjoy. 

Besides that, what can be said? I like my house, the view of the sea and the mountains. Maybe like my friend Fernando says: everyone wants to live here, because nothing works. If that is positive or negative, you choose


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Interesting, only a few comments, but all very good, and what does that tell us. Probably that most people can't think of anything else to add, but if you simply agree with what's been said before you could always post "ditto". Or is it that we Brits actually just love bad news? The main news channels are probably 99% bad news, but on the other hand they are professionals and research what their viewers want to see. I posted this simply to revive the post to the first page. So, dittos people or maybe start saying that in fact you really don't find anything here to praise. ( I would find that difficult to understand, personally)


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I love the one of the cow looking over the stone wall - but it looks more like Devon than Las Canarias!
> http://hierro.fotopic.net/c1332842.html


It reminds me somewhat of the West Riding of Yorkshire, with the dry stone walls, perhaps the area around Holmfirth,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I really love Christmas in Spain. I love the fact that it doesn´t start till the middle of December (except for the big foreign supermarket chains, and even they aren´t as bad as in the UK) so it feels really special when they turn the lights on.

Christmas kicked off in our town last night with a visit from that northern invader, Papa Noel, followed by a _zambombá_ in the Plaza Alameda, with llive music (flamenco carols, called _villancicos_), crispy buñuelos (ring doughnuts flavoured with anis) and lots of other treats, sherry and anis - all completely free. All the bars around the square were full, people of all ages were out having a good time despite the cold weather. 

It looks like our customary Christmas Day picnic on the beach will be rained off this year, but you can´t have everything!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> Interesting, only a few comments, but all very good, and what does that tell us. Probably that most people can't think of anything else to add, but if you simply agree with what's been said before you could always post "ditto". Or is it that we Brits actually just love bad news? The main news channels are probably 99% bad news, but on the other hand they are professionals and research what their viewers want to see. I posted this simply to revive the post to the first page. So, dittos people or maybe start saying that in fact you really don't find anything here to praise. ( I would find that difficult to understand, personally)


Probably not many have replied 'cos it's the type of thing that comes up fairly frequently on the forum and not because there's little to praise


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

The reason people appear to be negative about Spain (or any other country for that matter) is because it is easier to be so. It is far easier to compile a list of dislikes than likes.

I could make a list of dislikes as long as your arm in a few minutes but crucially that doesn't mean I don't like it here - in fact I love it - if I didn't I wouldn't be here.

Here is a list of some of the things I like about Spain. There are many others but they are true of England as well so they're not worth mentioning.

The weather, the people, the price of beer, the concept of tapas (the execution often leaves something to be desired), the fact that you can order in a restaurant at midnight, the 'foreigness' (I don't want to integrate), the countryside, the laid back aspect of the way of life (there are other aspects of the way of life I'm not so keen on), the railway from Algeciras to Ronda, the amount of traffic on the roads at least around here, much of the architecture, the fact that donkeys and mules are used to carry things, the pretty girls, the fact that pronunciation is so well organised...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

And me, I too like the pretty girls, anywhere for that matter.

We makes em pretty here though!!

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> And me, I too like the pretty girls, anywhere for that matter.
> 
> We makes em pretty here though!!
> 
> Hepa


_Los muchachos_ are pretty tasty too ...

Shame they have a tendency to run to fat and rarely grow above 5´6".


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

One of the things I really love about Spain is the language. I'm rubbish at speaking it, but understand a bit, and really enjoy going to Spanish classes, but really I just think it's a jolly sounding language which makes you feel cheerful. I can't imagine it working for a funeral or anything sad because it's just so musical and happy. 
I also like my daughter's orthodontist, but that's another story and probably a bit sad given that I'm a happily married old woman....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

lynn said:


> One of the things I really love about Spain is the language. I'm rubbish at speaking it, but understand a bit, and really enjoy going to Spanish classes, but really I just think it's a jolly sounding language which makes you feel cheerful. I can't imagine it working for a funeral or anything sad because it's just so musical and happy.
> I also like my daughter's orthodontist, but that's another story and probably a bit sad given that I'm a happily married old woman....


Mmm, me too (the language not the orthodontist!) And I love Spanish pop music, it´s very melodic and catchy. Cadena Dial is the only radio station I can pick up on my FM radio here, so I get to know the songs quite well!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Mmm, me too (the language not the orthodontist!) And I love Spanish pop music, it´s very melodic and catchy. Cadena Dial is the only radio station I can pick up on my FM radio here, so I get to know the songs quite well!


I like Spanish pop too - and I find it very good for learning Spanish - they sing more slowly than they speak and they sing very clearly - much easier to understand. English (language) pop singers tend to lose any regional accents when singing (Cerys Matthews excepted) and go for a mid-Atlantic twang. 

I wonder if Spanish popsters have a singing accent in the same way...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> I like Spanish pop too - and I find it very good for learning Spanish - they sing more slowly than they speak and they sing very clearly - much easier to understand. English (language) pop singers tend to lose any regional accents when singing (Cerys Matthews excepted) and go for a mid-Atlantic twang.
> 
> I wonder if Spanish popsters have a singing accent in the same way...


Probably. Alejandro Sanz comes from our town but he definitely doesn´t sing with the local dialect (i.e. as if he´s had all his teeth out).


----------



## potatoTree3d (May 12, 2010)

Hello, 

Joined this forum a while ago but in a different section. I'm not living in Spain anymore, but did so in Seville for four years until a couple of years ago. Now I just visit as a tourist a couple of times a year, but have plans to head back at some point.

Just to say 'ditto' to what most others have said, the usual, climate (when it's not roasting), cheaper eating and drinking out, and being able to go out to eat at midnight, atmosphere, good and well priced public transport, architecture- love the Moorish style and coloured houses, lovely parks full of interesting trees, orange trees and palm trees on the streets, feeling safe, near-ish to the beach, speaking a different language, many friendly strangers. I'm sure there are plenty more reasons on top. I also like those big normally Chinese-run shops with pretty much everything in them for cheap. Don't know if they are common in the UK but I've only ever seen one.

Forgot to add, speaking of music, I always found it odd the way that many people I came across, they could all sing with a really good british accent, but not at all when speaking. 

There are things I don't like but this thread isn't about that


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

just to add, ditto etc: I love to be able to order food as a tapa, (if not free by the bar), or as a media racion or as a racion, also to be able to mix and share, so easy to eat here. Yes, food is very important to me, but, at my age, sometimes in smaller portions and when you want it. This opposed to France where I uesd to live, where you eat at 20.00, starter, main dish, cheese, dessert or even more. Spanish cooking may not be as good as French or Italian, but I really like the freedom of choice you have here, when? how? how much? etc. It is great.

Also, I sold my house in the south of France to move here. This was because there were too much crime there, here much less crime. Well, things have changed a bit. 12 years ago the mayor here told people to lock their cars when parking in town (!), now one do that, but it is still very safe, east of Malaga i.e. Personally, I am much more secure here than in le midi de la France.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I really love Christmas in Spain. I love the fact that it doesn´t start till the middle of December (except for the big foreign supermarket chains, and even they aren´t as bad as in the UK) so it feels really special when they turn the lights on.
> 
> Christmas kicked off in our town last night with a visit from that northern invader, Papa Noel, followed by a _zambombá_ in the Plaza Alameda, with llive music (flamenco carols, called _villancicos_), crispy buñuelos (ring doughnuts flavoured with anis) and lots of other treats, sherry and anis - all completely free. All the bars around the square were full, people of all ages were out having a good time despite the cold weather.
> 
> ...


The villancicos sound great - look fun too - they blow "Silent Night" out the water, don't they? 

Unfortunately, the TV Christmas ads still start in November here so the pressure has been on since then! (from the little one that is).

There are a lot of things I like too, which most have mentioned. Most of all though, apart from the climate, is the way children are normally embraced and welcomed here wherever you go (apart from a few Brit establishments!) and people are quick to look out for them even if they dont know them. Still surprised that even young men here are friendly towards younger children. 

Also, even though you still have to be on your guard, there is generally less of a menacing atmosphere here, unless you go to any dodgy parts of the cities. I also like the fact that in the apartment blocks people say hello and goodbye whether they know you or not.


----------

